# The Relationship between Manufacturers and Contractors



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

> In the past, the relationships between manufacturers and contractors has always been buffered by various vendors/middlemen. Painting Contractors who had a question or a problem with a product usually got no further than their paint store rep, very few had the time, tenacity or resources to to work their way up the chain to speak directly with the manufacturer. Sure, you may see a product vendor at a paint store event or trade show, but the focus is usually on selling you their product, not solving your problems, providing answers or suggestions to build your business.


Read more here...

What do you think?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

If the manufacturers actually took the time and read this and acted on it, then all would be good. Will this EVER happen? I doubt it.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

chrisn said:


> If the manufacturers actually took the time and read this and acted on it, then all would be good. Will this EVER happen? I doubt it.


I think eventually it will happen. Especially with places like the Blogging Painters, PaintTalk, ContractorTalk ect... It no doubt will take time. But, I'm seeing times a changing. :yes:

Great blog post Chris! :clap:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Great article, Chris. Thanks for the good read.
In the faux world, my experience has been that the companies I buy from most have great technical support departments. Golden Paint (artist supplies) comes to mind as one of the best. I can call talk to a live person, explain what I am trying to do, they take time to answer and even recommend solutions. Then they'll send me a free sample of something.

Surely the paint companies have a tech support department? (I guess if paint companies had back up support like what I described above, there wouldn't be complaints,lol.)

Maybe the paint companies should follow the example of the artist supplies companies.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I guess I feel spoiled, we call our BM rep and he is like a book of knowledge. If he doesn't have an answer right a way buy the end of the day he has already done his checking and passes our number to a rep whole can help. 
The rep does come here and read posts. The paint MFG's should and I say they should sign up to these forums, what more could we ask for a paint MFG right here to answer any of those tough questions or even set up a time to go to your job site to see the issue. Much easier than calling them.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> I guess I feel spoiled, we call our BM rep and he is like a book of knowledge. If he doesn't have an answer right a way buy the end of the day he has already done his checking and passes our number to a rep whole can help.
> The rep does come here and read posts. The paint MFG's should and I say they should sign up to these forums, what more could we ask for a paint MFG right here to answer any of those tough questions or even set up a time to go to your job site to see the issue. Much easier than calling them.


CD, reps, manufacturers and vendors have signed up here, many were chased off (not just the B ones). Historically, this has not been a relationship that was encouraged here, at one time there was talk about have a vendor label or section like over at CT, but it never came to fruition.

It's more than the relationships with your reps, it's about the manufacturers (at a much higher level) not only monitoring what painters are saying here, but reaching out thru Social Media and other ways to open a dialogue with contractors, like Paul said, "times are a changing" and there are opportunities that have never been available before. It's kind of exciting!:thumbup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

RCP said:


> CD, reps, manufacturers and vendors have signed up here, many were chased off (not just the B ones). Historically, this has not been a relationship that was encouraged here, at one time there was talk about have a vendor label or section like over at CT, but it never came to fruition.
> 
> It's more than the relationships with your reps, it's about the manufacturers (at a much higher level) not only monitoring what painters are saying here, but reaching out thru Social Media and other ways to open a dialogue with contractors, like Paul said, "times are a changing" and there are opportunities that have never been available before. It's kind of exciting!:thumbup:


On another forum we have an industry section and it works great. Most vendors would answer to your questions with in 24 hrs. I think that will be a great addition to PT.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> On another forum we have an industry section and it works great. Most vendors would answer to your questions with in 24 hrs. I think that will be a great addition to PT.


I agree. :thumbsup: I think that would be a great resource here.
But if I was a paint manufacture, I wouldn't touch PT with a 10' paint pole. :no:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Frankly, I think most leading paint manufacturers already provide plenty of product information in their technical data sheets and MSDS. The questions they seem to avoid or have trouble answering, are those concerning weather or particular surface conditions not simulated in a lab. As we all know, real world situations don't always reflect those simulated in a lab environment.

This is why it is important that manufacturers open communications with end users beyond just repeating what the TDS provides. I would like advice directly from the lab techs, who perform the product tests, rather then the rushed store clerk.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Frankly, I think most leading paint manufacturers already provide plenty of product information in their technical data sheets and MSDS. The questions they seem to avoid or have trouble answering, are those concerning weather or particular surface conditions not simulated in a lab. As we all know, real world situations don't always reflect those simulated in a lab environment.
> 
> This is why it is important that manufacturers open communications with end users beyond just repeating what the TDS provides. I would like advice directly from the lab techs, who perform the product tests, rather then the rushed store clerk.


Agreed. Some months back I contacted Kilz through their facebook page regarding a problem with their 300 line. 

They didn't know shìt. I got a t shirt and a 1 800 number.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> But if I was a paint manufacture, I wouldn't touch PT with a 10' paint pole. :no:


Well, they shouldn't be afraid of painters/ painting contractors.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Well, they shouldn't be afraid of painters/ painting contractors.


It's not that they are afraid, it's just hard to have the dialogue and get feedback.

I posted a little more on this topic, it's been kinda fun!



> We have been approached by several folks that have invented a new product, many being contractors trying to find a solution to a problem they have encountered in their own business. These folks need to to have the feedback from professionals to make improvements or judge the viability of a product. A few examples:


More here....

Would love to hear your thoughts, thanks!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> It's not that they are afraid, *it's just hard to have the dialogue and get feedback.*
> 
> I posted a little more on this topic, it's been kinda fun!
> 
> ...


I thought the feed back for the "Hangman", via Paint Talk, was very fair and objective considering it was presented in a painters forum rather then a carpenter forum, where the Hangman, in my opinion, would be better suited. I still think a three dollar pot hook serves a painter just as well given that the total cost of what a painter is toting around on a ladder amounts to about thirty dollars.

However, the blog was interesting in terms of providing the invention process from entrepreneurial idea, development, marketing, and finally packaging. I congratulate those fellows!


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> I guess I feel spoiled, we call our BM rep and he is like a book of knowledge. If he doesn't have an answer right a way buy the end of the day he has already done his checking and passes our number to a rep whole can help.
> The rep does come here and read posts. The paint MFG's should and I say they should sign up to these forums, what more could we ask for a paint MFG right here to answer any of those tough questions or even set up a time to go to your job site to see the issue. Much easier than calling them.


He calls me! Seriously, I've worked with him since 1985. We talk once a week. Good paint man. Not all are like that. He really does care and wants to learn.


----------

